
How to get a rails job - github: a social network for hackers - cawel
http://www.danielharan.com/2008/06/28/how-to-get-a-rails-job/
======
hbien
Things haven't changed that much from the past, networking with other people
(or with other hackers) will always lead to more opportunities. Except now,
there's the extra online networking like github.

